
BP Sets New Spill Target - July 27th - samratjp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704545004575353364174224780.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsTop
======
illumin8
It seems a bit ridiculous that they set the date for capping the well based on
the date that they release their corporate earnings. I find it offensive that
corporate earnings dates have any input whatsoever on the scheduling of
remediating a disaster of this proportion.

